# gas or diesel?



## Dick R (May 10, 2012)

I currently have a class c motor home. We want to change to a Fifth wheel toy hauler. To do this, I obviously need a truck to pull it. I have an F150 pickup now that I plan to trade for an F350. I know that the diesel has more power and is supposed to give better mileage. However, I have been advised that the diesel is not good for running errands, short trips to the lumber yd. etc. Primarily, the truck would be used for that purpose until winter when we head south. The other option is a V10 6.8L engine. I know it will pull the 5th wheel. That engine is in my class c. They also put them in class As. Any advise on which way to go.


----------



## C Nash (May 10, 2012)

I would go gas if you are just going to be towing once a year.  Diesels are designed for long hauls IMO.  Dont know that I would go with the V10 as it is rough on gas.  Hard to say not knowing the toy hauler weight.


----------



## H2H1 (May 10, 2012)

like  Nash said go with a gasser, diesel are for the long haul. I have a gas motor home, it is an 8.1 chevy work horse, I get 7.5-8 mpg.


----------



## fairlane (May 17, 2012)

If you are buying a truck get a diesel. A gasser won't pull much of a trailer especially if you go in the mtns at all.

I have a 99F350 dually with a 7.3 Powerstroke. I get 11 mpg towing a 37' 13K lb toyhauler.


----------



## C Nash (May 18, 2012)

The V10 or 6.8 gas in the 350 will tow most anything and he said he was not doing much towing.  Diesels are not made for short everday runs IMO.  Now if he plans on a lot of tow miles yes I would recommend diesel.


----------



## fairlane (May 19, 2012)

You are correct. But the diesel will last much longer than a gasser. But, if I did not need mine to tow in the mtns with lots of 6/7% grades I wouldn't have one. When they do go down it's very expensive to repair. I do most of my own mech work and that helps but parts are not cheap. But it really tows great. That's it's primary use with an occasional trip to Home Depot. I have a compact car for everyday use.

There's just something about going up those grades in the fast lane with 4 wheelers in my way that feels good. LOL.


----------



## C Nash (May 19, 2012)

Well Glen we are retired and dont care when we get there or how fast LOL so the v10 gasser workes fine in the MH for us.  The bid diesel pusher will blow by us going down the road but at a later time will blow by again LOL   Guess we are just turtles with our house on our backs.  Would like to have a diesel pusher for the ride and handling.  Do all my own servicing and being a has been gas mechanic decided to stick with gas.  Hmm got 200K on the gas toad and its still going.  Figure the gas MH will outlast me anyway.


----------



## fairlane (May 20, 2012)

I'm retired also, just don't like holding up things or doing 25 behind the semi's. 

I've heard good things about the 6.8 but the only person I know that had one commited suicide last year. It was in a pickup and he liked the power but not the milage. He didn't get any better than one in a coach. Could have been his driving, I don't know.


----------



## C Nash (May 20, 2012)

Well Glenn I look at it like this.  If I'm driving to slow pass and if there or 3 behind me with no place to pass I will pull over and let you go as soon as possible. Oh, yes I have been out west and most westerners seem to be in a hurry.  LOL  There are good and bad about anything made by man.  I would take the 6.8 or V10 over any 6.0 Ford Diesel or one of the older chev diesels.  Add in the extra cost of diesel fuel and then figure how many miles it will take to overcome the price of the diesel.  Don't forget to add maintiance cost.  remember that most gas engines will go 80k or so without tunes now. Not saying a gasser is the way to go just that there are options and each indivudal has to make that decision on what they want and how they plan on using it.  JMO


----------



## akjimny (May 20, 2012)

We have 75,000 plus on our V10 2006 motorhome engine - and none of it was easy going.  In three trips to Alaska we pulled our Chevy van, a trailer with two motorcycles , and this year, a 16 foot cargo van with all our household goods.  And the engine has never let out a whimper - except for the tank of bad gas I got once.  Hasn't required anything more than routine maintenance, oil and filter changes every three to five thousand miles.  I'm definitely sold on the V10 Ford.


----------



## bandalop (May 23, 2012)

The way it was explained to me when I was looking to buy a motorhome, If your not putting 15000 to 20000 miles a year on the RV, gas is the way to go.  You do sacrifice some power but a diesel rig cost more to buy, fuel is more expensive and it costs more to maintain.


----------



## fairlane (May 31, 2012)

C Nash;77586 said:
			
		

> Well Glenn I look at it like this.  If I'm driving to slow pass and if there or 3 behind me with no place to pass I will pull over and let you go as soon as possible. Oh, yes I have been out west and most westerners seem to be in a hurry.  LOL  There are good and bad about anything made by man.  I would take the 6.8 or V10 over any 6.0 Ford Diesel or one of the older chev diesels.  Add in the extra cost of diesel fuel and then figure how many miles it will take to overcome the price of the diesel.  Don't forget to add maintiance cost.  remember that most gas engines will go 80k or so without tunes now. Not saying a gasser is the way to go just that there are options and each indivudal has to make that decision on what they want and how they plan on using it.  JMO



I agree with the 6.0's. Before I retired I parked 4 F350's with 6.0's because they just went out of warranty and the repairs were killing the co. We bought 4 F250's with 5.4's with the welders & tool boxes on trailers and they were bullit proof. I love my 7.3. Pulls my 13K toyhauler @ about 50/55 on 6% grades with decent milage. It's a personal decision. I was @ the rv store the other day and a fella was there with a 34/36 foot coach with the 8.1 GM in it and said he was getting 6/6.5 mpg. Ouch!!!


----------

